# Bearded Picz



## m_beardie (Feb 8, 2009)

H all.
I took some picz of my beardie yesterday. His name is Spike as most of you probably
already know. I have had him since he was like 7cm long and how he is 4 times that.
He is a pleasure to keep and colouring up nicely. He is halfway through shed and has
only shed his legs and tail.

Enjoy!


----------



## m_beardie (Feb 8, 2009)

anybody?


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Feb 8, 2009)

Great shots very cute...love how u captured the lil cutey with his tounge out.  I have some and they are great little characters.


----------



## bnalbino (Feb 8, 2009)

awesome pics thanks for posting


----------



## Mulcahy (Feb 8, 2009)

there great , bearded dragons show so much character


----------



## m_beardie (Feb 8, 2009)

Mulcahy said:


> there great , bearded dragons show so much character


You wouldn't think that they would have so much character because they are lizards. But it's
amazing how much character they actually have.

Thanks for your replies everyone! I love the pics with the tongue out. They look great! You can
post pics of your beardies with their tongues out if you like!!

thanks again


----------



## James..94 (Feb 8, 2009)

Awww its so cute


----------



## R3PT1LE (Feb 8, 2009)

Here is my little fella! 

No tounge out pics tho


----------



## m_beardie (Feb 8, 2009)

aww thats a gorgeous dragon!
how old?


----------



## R3PT1LE (Feb 8, 2009)

m_beardie said:


> aww thats a gorgeous dragon!
> how old?


 
Thanks!

About 1yr old & loves to EAT :lol:


----------



## m_beardie (Feb 8, 2009)

mine loves to eat too!


----------



## bulionz (Feb 8, 2009)

here these r myne and its a pain to upload again so just copy and paste or click the link
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/members/bulionz-albums-my-pets.html


----------



## bulionz (Feb 8, 2009)

o there not good pics cause **** as camrea and i was just showing a couple of peaple so i didnt really got for a pics


----------



## m_beardie (Feb 8, 2009)

wow you have a reli nice animal collection


----------



## bulionz (Feb 8, 2009)

lol thats not even half


----------



## bulionz (Feb 8, 2009)

but the 1s in those pics r myne but i still got some other pets that rnt on there like rabbits sheep calf ect


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 8, 2009)

:shock:What a cutie-pie!

Mmmmmm Pie....

Now youve got me craving pie!:evil::lol:


----------



## m_beardie (Feb 8, 2009)

wow random subject .. pie
if you think he is a cutie pie... he was the cutest thing when he was younger!


----------



## bulionz (Feb 8, 2009)

cuter then my babies


----------



## m_beardie (Feb 8, 2009)

they are all cute  i can see cute in most animalls


----------



## bulionz (Feb 8, 2009)

lol i was joking


----------



## Dave (Feb 8, 2009)

Nearly 1 1/2 years old


----------



## bulionz (Feb 8, 2009)

bloody hell o and davve ive kept the temp on my beardy about 40c to 42c on hot days so right now its about 40


----------



## Dave (Feb 8, 2009)

is he eating now?




4year old male, yes i got him with a stumpy foot.




2month old beardies. (seperated)

and I love the tongue pics M_beardie 



bulionz said:


> bloody hell o and davve ive kept the temp on my beardy about 40c to 42c on hot days so right now its about 40


----------



## m_beardie (Feb 8, 2009)

thankss dave awesome dragons
what happened to its foot??
poor thing


----------



## Dave (Feb 8, 2009)

Not sure, A good friend of mine bought him to breed then decided to get out of beardies, he wasn't a really good feeder and she knew I was looking for a adult male for my girl so she gave me a GREAT deal on him  But he gets along fine 



m_beardie said:


> thankss dave awesome dragons
> what happened to its foot??
> poor thing


----------



## bulionz (Feb 8, 2009)

nope still not eating the fruit or veg but still loves live food


----------



## m_beardie (Feb 8, 2009)

he is gorgeous anyway!! does he walk/run okay?


----------



## Dave (Feb 8, 2009)

Yep, he runs fine 



m_beardie said:


> he is gorgeous anyway!! does he walk/run okay?


----------



## m_beardie (Feb 8, 2009)

did you breed them?


----------



## Dave (Feb 8, 2009)

Hopefully lol


----------



## m_beardie (Feb 8, 2009)

good luck! thanks for all the picz they are brilliant


----------



## monkeymandy (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow! Great pics. I have 2 beardies. One is 7 weeks, the other is nearly 5 months. How do you get them to stick their tongue out for the photo?


----------



## m_beardie (Feb 9, 2009)

well i havea trick
well you sorta have to tease but make sure you spoil them after that 
so maybe get a cricket and hold t in front of them so they try and eat it
then they open their mouth really widee for the pic  i actually used a 
fluro yellow key cuz he loveed that. I might be getting another beardie
because i was thinking of breeding but probably towards the end of the
year for breeding season. is it small at 7 weeks? do u have any pics?
i love beardies 
im sure lots more ppl love em too!!


----------



## palmej (Feb 9, 2009)

aha well all i have to do is stick my hand in to put crickets in and mine hisses. there you go mouth open :shock:

shes such a little b***h


----------



## m_beardie (Feb 9, 2009)

lol jsut like my cat she hardly lets people hold her
but i love her 

mouth open picz are my favourite. i love their tongues for some reason lol


----------



## yoyo101 (Feb 10, 2009)

same with my cat!

nice pics m_beardie


----------



## dailyskin (Feb 10, 2009)

My 8 week old seems to only want to eat at night. Should I worry, or just keep at it?


----------



## m_beardie (Feb 10, 2009)

i don't think its a big deal but how late does it eat?
keep offering during the day but its ok and long as it is eating.
any questions pm me


----------



## luke88 (Feb 10, 2009)

my holdback babarbata from last season


----------



## dailyskin (Feb 10, 2009)

He ate like 10 crickets last night at 8pm. I turned his heat off at 11.

Then this morning I turned his heat on at 7:30, and tried to feed him at 9, but no love... Lol. I had to leave for work then.


----------



## m_beardie (Feb 10, 2009)

dailyskin said:


> He ate like 10 crickets last night at 8pm. I turned his heat off at 11.
> 
> Then this morning I turned his heat on at 7:30, and tried to feed him at 9, but no love... Lol. I had to leave for work then.



have you tried feeding him at about 5.30?


----------



## m_beardie (Feb 10, 2009)

luke88 said:


> my holdback babarbata from last season



WOW awesome colours!! lovee it
how did you get the mouth open?


----------



## luke88 (Feb 10, 2009)

thanx, hes not the most friendly bearded dragon he does that to anything bigger than him


----------



## dailyskin (Feb 10, 2009)

m_beardie said:


> have you tried feeding him at about 5.30?


 
For his evening feed you mean? Normally I would feed him as soon as I get home from work, around 6pm.


----------



## m_beardie (Feb 10, 2009)

lol i cant get over how much i love his colours! do you know what colour his parents were?


----------



## luke88 (Feb 10, 2009)

i bred him, this is the mother the father is a grey silver with almost a blue look to him ill post pics of him in a moment


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Feb 10, 2009)

Beautiful animals Bud


----------



## m_beardie (Feb 10, 2009)

woowwwww are they hard to breed? im thinkin of breeding mine
niccce female


----------



## luke88 (Feb 10, 2009)

thanx the easterns anrt as consistant as inlands when it comes to breeding but i wouldnt say its hard, as long as they are hibernated cool enough and your incubator temps are right you shouldnt have any issues.




this is a pic of both of them


----------



## m_beardie (Feb 10, 2009)

i cant see the pic..
i think ill be giving breeding a go at the end of this year
what months are breeding season?


----------



## luke88 (Feb 10, 2009)

hibernation during the winter months, then raise the temps back up mid to late august and september


----------



## m_beardie (Feb 10, 2009)

do the males hibernate?


----------



## Dave (Feb 10, 2009)

Both sexes go into brumation.


----------



## m_beardie (Feb 10, 2009)

do they have to


----------



## Dave (Feb 10, 2009)

It helps.. I would leave your guy till next year.. don't brumate him.. feed him well this year then he is ready next year.

I


m_beardie said:


> do they have to


----------



## m_beardie (Feb 10, 2009)

ok thanks for the advice! he's about nine months old now


----------



## Dave (Feb 10, 2009)

When he brumates he isn't full size is he? (40-50cm) he wont grow and it could stunt him. But I guess if you want too, some people breed them at 1year of age upto you..



m_beardie said:


> ok thanks for the advice! he's about nine months old now


----------



## m_beardie (Feb 10, 2009)

i would rather wait until he is fully grown and fully .ready


----------



## Jimmy_jam (Feb 14, 2009)

I have to beardies. Here is some pics of one of mine.
He is about 29cm from head to tail. But he is not very fat. He hasn't started bulking up yet. Hes only like about a year old, is this normal size.????


----------



## m_beardie (Feb 14, 2009)

well he doesnt look very big from the pic to me but mine is about 30 centimitres and he is about 10 months so 
i suspect that if he hasnt started bulkin up yet that should be about the right size as long as he eeats well and 
all it should be all ok.


----------



## Jimmy_jam (Feb 14, 2009)

well i don't always see them eat but there is nothing normally left over. Yeah they don't look like the ones i see in people photos that are the same size, mine just look smaller in width. just not fat. maybe i should take them to the vet and see if they are sweet.


----------



## m_beardie (Feb 14, 2009)

well if u have a vet near you you could check it out but if it's up woop woop then i guess you dont reali
need to worry
lol.


----------



## lemonz (Feb 15, 2009)

mines 29cm and he's 4months old.


----------



## Jewly (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice beardies everyone!!

This is Ollie who is just over 12 months old.


----------



## m_beardie (Feb 15, 2009)

wow Jewly ollie is gorgeous!
nice name too by the way.
Lemonz thats big lol
maybe mine is just small


----------



## Jewly (Feb 15, 2009)

m_beardie said:


> wow Jewly ollie is gorgeous!
> nice name too by the way.
> Lemonz thats big lol
> maybe mine is just small


 

Thanks :lol: 

He/she was being a bit cranky this morning when I was trying to take those pics but I managed to get a few nice ones.


----------



## Sel (Feb 15, 2009)

Here is my Jazz

Not sure her exact age, i think she is about 14months


----------



## m_beardie (Feb 15, 2009)

mz sel i love her colours!!

and Jewly, sometimes mine doesnt like to pose either lol


----------



## jibba (Feb 15, 2009)

lemonz said:


> mines 29cm and he's 4months old.


 
I would love to see some pics dude.. That is pretty big//


----------



## shonny (Feb 15, 2009)

*our beardie*










This is montgomery the beardie he loves comeing out and wondering around


----------



## m_beardie (Feb 15, 2009)

wow he's a stunner shonny!


----------



## Kirby (Feb 15, 2009)

lemonz said:


> mines 29cm and he's 4months old.



my record is 18.5" (47cm) by 7.5 months old. 

he's now 20.5" (52.5cm) and those have seen him in the flesh say he's a monster. mostly because he's chunky, fat and an absolute pig. 

in weight, the largest i know if is a kilo. over 30" still growing.


----------



## Azzajay77 (Feb 15, 2009)

Kirby said:


> my record is 18.5" (47cm) by 7.5 months old.
> 
> he's now 20.5" (52.5cm) and those have seen him in the flesh say he's a monster. mostly because he's chunky, fat and an absolute pig.
> 
> in weight, the largest i know if is a kilo. over 30" still growing.


 
glad i don't have the job of supplying woodies and crix to those guys. will have to get some pics up of mine to see what ppl think. might even try a bit of a measure. i'm keen to know how they stack up those everyone elses in length


----------



## m_beardie (Feb 15, 2009)

wow thats longg
ill check out how long mine s now
he is about 9-10 months old now


----------



## m_beardie (Feb 15, 2009)

about 33 cm and 9 months.


----------



## Azzajay77 (Feb 15, 2009)

Here's my two.

Measured them too lol.

Central is 3 1/2 months around 24cm's snout to tail

Eastern is 40 cm .. think around 11 months ..

Any chance on someone sexing them for me ?


----------



## Azzajay77 (Feb 15, 2009)

Some more pics ...

My eastern who's currently shedding...


----------



## Grunter023 (Feb 15, 2009)

mine is 3 months old and is 32cm....will post updated pics tomoz.


----------



## m_beardie (Feb 17, 2009)

the ones with black beards are most likely to be males but some females have black beards too.


----------



## Emmalicious (Feb 17, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## m_beardie (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks so much


----------



## m_beardie (Feb 22, 2009)

keep em comin


----------



## m_beardie (Mar 4, 2009)

azzajay looks to me like thats a male


----------



## JAMES.w (Mar 6, 2009)

my beardy


----------



## m_beardie (Mar 18, 2009)

aww that beardie is so cute


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 18, 2009)

heres my 2 little centrals [ spike and thorn]








they only moved into there 4ft enclousre yesterday


----------



## GlenClark (Mar 20, 2009)

One of my daughters beardies having a snooze ( it is funny as buggery, sleeps curled up like a dog sometimes) and her 2 beardies having a swim.


----------



## shonny (Mar 20, 2009)

*Here are my Beardies*


----------



## SnapKitten (Mar 24, 2009)

My beardie is also called Spike. Must be a common name for Beardies, LOL.

Spike's 1st photo





Spike a little bigger





Spike's new tank





Spike Now





He is still only a little fella.


----------



## Sel (Mar 24, 2009)

some more pics i took today


----------



## Leezel73 (Mar 24, 2009)

This is my little beardie!! His about 2 months old (I think) in the pic and we got him/her late feb so will be 3 months soon!!! Guy at shop says should have a bit of yellow, I am really hoping that he/she is yellow!!!


----------



## bulionz (Mar 24, 2009)

ok so i took these pics and some of u have already seen them but i havnt use photobucket be4 so i dont no how to do it or how big they will be so bare with me
http://i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr191/bulionz/100_1692.jpg
http://i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr191/bulionz/100_1691.jpg
http://i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr191/bulionz/100_1690.jpg


----------



## bulionz (Mar 24, 2009)

nope how do u do it


----------

